# yellow loose floating stools



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

i have been having these yellow loose floating stools frequently for the past few days. i also have ALOT of gas, and my stomach will be hurting really bad and then ill let out some gas and it will feel slightly better, but im still in pain. what could this be caused from? is it something that could be seriously wrong?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Gas gets trapped in the stool, makes it floatStool starts out yellow or green and turns brown as it goes through. When it moves a bit too fast it can come out loose and yellow as there wasn't enough time inside to turn brown and become formed.Sounds like IBS to me, especially that letting out some gas makes you feel better. You might see how much starch, high fructose corn syrup, beans and sorbitol you are eating and see if reducing that limits the gas. Also for some probiotics will help.Pain from gas is IBS.K.


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

so that wouldnt signify anything being seriously wrong?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well IBS isn't usually considered "serious"It can mess up your quality of life but it isn't life threatening.Gassiness isn't a sign of something that will kill you..Loose stools consistant with IBS is NOT a sign of impending death.You are not mentioning symptoms consistant with anything other than IBS.Sounds EXACTLY like the same symptoms most people with IBS-D tend to have.If you are eating lots of foods that cause gas change your diet.Try probiotics to reduce the amount of gas.Is that clear enough?K.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I get the yellow floating ones sometimes too. Usually when I have D.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I think stool floats mostly when there's a lot of fat in it...maybe try a low-fat diet for a few days and see if it helps?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I think stool floats mostly when there's a lot of fat in it


Only gas can make stools float. Floating stools have *nothing* to do with fat.In addition, fat is absorbed and does not normally appear in stool. IBS does *not* affect this.


----------

